# Whats The Best 2 Light Combo?



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

hey, i have a 56g with 2 ah supply 55wat kits and looking for some bulbs to fit them. i need somthing good for the plants while still bringing out a appealing color to the eye, and bring out the glow of my fish. 

any segestions


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I just ordered a couple of these: http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10Browse.asp based on everyone's (almost everyone's) recommendations here.


----------



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

i would prefer Compact florescent since i just bought a kit for $70


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Lets try the link again: http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10Browse.asp These are compact fluorescent. For some reason the link didn't work right, but I checked this one a couple of times and it went to the right place both times.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I think Hoppy is trying to link the GE 9325K 55w bulbs.
http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/nw012104/55WAQUARIUMBULB.htm

I got mine from: http://lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchan...=PROD&Store_Code=001&Product_Code=F55BX-AR-FS

Check this link out: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-aquatic-lighting/723-9325k-difference.html


----------



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

those 9325k have a nice price, do you use them? and if so how do they look?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Left C said:


> I think Hoppy is trying to link the GE 9325K 55w bulbs.
> http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/nw012104/55WAQUARIUMBULB.htm
> 
> I got mine from: http://lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchan...=PROD&Store_Code=001&Product_Code=F55BX-AR-FS
> ...


Yes, that is the right place right bulb! That link works very strangely - I checked it three times, the last being after my post appeared here, and always went to the right page. But, now it goes to the wrong page again. Anyway, the link above is what I bought, and I haven't tried (or received) them yet.


----------



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

cool, tell me how you like them when you hook em up


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Mike_E_P said:


> cool, tell me how you like them when you hook em up


Did you get a chance to look at the link that I sent you showing pics of different PC bulbs on the same aquarium(s)?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Mike_E_P said:


> cool, tell me how you like them when you hook em up


I just replaced a 6700K AHS bulb in my hood with a 9325K bulb. WOW! The difference is unbelievable. I now have one 6700K and one 9325K bulb in the hood, and the colors in the tank look very much stronger. The red colors in the fish, plant stems and leaves stand out as red, instead of just slightly reddish. After a few days I will install the second bulb, but I don't want to make too great a lighting change all at once.

This is much better than I expected.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You might want to consider the philips PL-L/950 over the 6700K. It has less green and a very high CRI of 92. It is a 5300K 55w bulb. You can get them for $14 and change. I am at work and have forgotten the website. I will insert a link this evening. It has a nice white light.
Here it is:http://www.1000bulbs.com/32542/


----------

